# Whilst in Aldi's this morning ......



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

I just had to bring some of this home. Didn't really need to expand my stash any further but there you go, when something like this is right there in front of you you've just got to get it - dont you?

There were some absolutely lovely colours couldn't make up my mind which to have. The lilac aran yarn is a ball of 400gr and cost £4.99 and the double knit yarn in balls of 100gr was the same price. There was also some very pretty baby yarns. The photo makes the red look scarlet but in fact is a very nice cherry colour.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks good. I was just wondering if I should go or not. Looks like I might have to now.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful. I have never seen yarn in our Aldis in our city. They sell everything else but when they start selling yarn, I think my husband will not let me go along shopping. He knows I will buy some. Lucky you and such pretty colors.

Carol J.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

I have used Aldi's wool for quite a few items and they come out lovely and don't stretch or lose their colours when washed. I also like the fact that they have bigger balls so that you don;t have many (if any) joins.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I went to Aldi this morning too and bought far more yarn than I really need - in case there is a sudden world shortage of yarn or something. I also inspected the hobby case described as "Hobby case with dagger" but could not find any trace of a dagger. It was just an empty toolbox.


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

I also went to Aldi this morning and spent a wee bit more Thani intended, however some of it is for my swap partner so it's not quite as bad  

The Aran I got is a lovely teal shade and next to that at the back is mint green baby yarn. I also got a lovely bright blue dk a cream dk and a lovely jewel green sparkly yarn. Not forgetting the books as well, they were an absolute bargain at just £1.99 each. :-D


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

Magsrobby said:


> I also went to Aldi this morning and spent a wee bit more Thani intended, however some of it is for my swap partner so it's not quite as bad
> 
> The Aran I got is a lovely teal shade and next to that at the back is mint green baby yarn. I also got a lovely bright blue dk a cream dk and a lovely jewel green sparkly yarn. Not forgetting the books as well, they were an absolute bargain at just £1.99 each. :-D


You know you're gonna have everyone involved in a swap all excited now don't you?!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I wish our aldi had things like that. Ours just has food.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

dachsmom said:


> I wish our aldi had things like that. Ours just has food.


Ours usually only has food. I only knew to go and look today because someone posted on the forum a couple of days ago. I've never seen yarn there before.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I am green with envy.

Carol J.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've just got back and bought more than I need. As usual. Well I didn't really need any but can't resist a bargain. Also bought 2 books. One is Nursery Knits and the other Adorable Knits for Tiny Tots there was also a sock one but I resisted as I stick to the one pattern for socks. Lovely patterns in both.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful yarns, colors and prices!!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Great buy, I too popped in and bought white glittery and peach yarn along with yet another book,


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

All you ladies with hobby lobby, Joann's, etc, now you know how we feel when you get a good bargain! I am also always amazed at what people find in charity shops "thrift shops" to you, I have never seen yarn or knitting needles in any of the ones I go into here in the UK.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I think all of us Americans should start a revolution! I have never seen yarn in the Aldi's here in the states! And, it is obvious we cannot allow this to continue!!!!!!
Revolt ladies and gentlemen!!!!!!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice colours and very good prices.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I got persuaded to go to Aldi by another KP member .......you know who you are........ Chrissy :lol: :lol: :lol:
I bought lots of the glitter yarn in all different colours and also a 400g ball of aran in the same heather colour 
The assistant said they had been really busy.
Did anybody see the kits to make the knitted animals ( also included knitting needles with the yarn ~ the kits were £4.99). :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

missmolly said:


> I got persuaded to go to Aldi by another KP member .......you know who you are........ Chrissy :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I bought lots of the glitter yarn in all different colours and also a 400g ball of aran in the same heather colour
> The assistant said they had been really busy.
> Did anybody see the kits to make the knitted animals ( also included knitting needles with the yarn ~ the kits were £4.99). :thumbup: :thumbup:


They had the kits for knitted animals in the Thamesmead Aldi but I didn't look at those particularly. If you specially want one I can go again (any excuse!) and would be happy to post to you. PM me if you'd like me to do that.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Daisybel I just wondered if all the shops had the kits as my local shop did. Thanks for offering to post one to me.
So I gather you had a spending spree too lol


----------



## misslovebug (May 2, 2011)

I really like the aldi wool. The hat and scarf set I posted a picture of recently was made using wool from aldi. I am also knitting myself a jumper using wool from aldi. Its very good value for money 
Xx


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

missmolly said:


> I got persuaded to go to Aldi by another KP member .......you know who you are........ Chrissy :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I bought lots of the glitter yarn in all different colours and also a 400g ball of aran in the same heather colour
> The assistant said they had been really busy.
> Did anybody see the kits to make the knitted animals ( also included knitting needles with the yarn ~ the kits were £4.99). :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ha ha guilty as charged!!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

AverilC said:


> I just had to bring some of this home. Didn't really need to expand my stash any further but there you go, when something like this is right there in front of you you've just got to get it - dont you?
> 
> There were some absolutely lovely colours couldn't make up my mind which to have. The lilac aran yarn is a ball of 400gr and cost £4.99 and the double knit yarn in balls of 100gr was the same price. There was also some very pretty baby yarns. The photo makes the red look scarlet but in fact is a very nice cherry colour.


Lovely, Im glad Im too far away to go, or I'll be tempted.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Just leave me some, can't get there till tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

Daisybel said:


> All you ladies with hobby lobby, Joann's, etc, now you know how we feel when you get a good bargain! I am also always amazed at what people find in charity shops "thrift shops" to you, I have never seen yarn or knitting needles in any of the ones I go into here in the UK.


Where are you? There's usually some in Battle, Wadhurst, Paddock Wood...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow. I'm going to have to find an Aldi.


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

going to Aldi tomorrow to look, thanks


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh boy, I was just in Aldi's this morning. We've never had anything like that for sale in our stores. Lucky you...


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh love those colours. I feel a shopping spree coming on and so can't fight it (will have to google first though because all we have around here is Lidl's. Wish me luck everyone


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

cat2903 said:


> Daisybel said:
> 
> 
> > All you ladies with hobby lobby, Joann's, etc, now you know how we feel when you get a good bargain! I am also always amazed at what people find in charity shops "thrift shops" to you, I have never seen yarn or knitting needles in any of the ones I go into here in the UK.
> ...


I'm in South London, and lots of charity shops but either people around here don't knit much or they hang on to what they've got!


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

That is not good....i'd constantly be on day trips to find better charity shops!


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. just googled and there's a big one in Crystal palace which is only short bus ride away Oh so can't wait, will probably be up all night just thinking about it (also need to find a new place to hide my treasure, any ideas out there??).


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. just googled and there's a big one in Crystal palace which is only short bus ride away Oh so can't wait, will probably be up all night just thinking about it (also need to find a new place to hide my treasure, any ideas out there??).


Where in Crystal Palace? Do tell, PLEASE :-D

Edit; Just looked at their store locator...it's at Anerly. I might just go there on my way home from work tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Good luck and best wishes. I'm off today (waiting for the washing machine repair man) but hopefully will get there sometime today.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I think all of us Americans should start a revolution! I have never seen yarn in the Aldi's here in the states! And, it is obvious we cannot allow this to continue!!!!!!
> Revolt ladies and gentlemen!!!!!!


Count me in! When do we march?


----------



## gardiloo (Jul 18, 2012)

Little tip for uk readers go onto aldi website register for e mail s and you will get weeks notice of specials


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

kacey64 said:


> DonnieK said:
> 
> 
> > I think all of us Americans should start a revolution! I have never seen yarn in the Aldi's here in the states! And, it is obvious we cannot allow this to continue!!!!!!
> ...


Or, start a letter writing campaign or, start nagging store managers. Maybe if they report to corporate all the requests for yarn, it will happen.

My daughter shops in one in Ohio and has never seen yarn there.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

And all the Aussies will join you in your revolution as Aldi here doesn't have yarn either. Although this may be a good thing!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

No yarn is my Aldis, either. Just food and milk which keep getting more and more expensive. They used to have milk as a loss-leader ($2.19/gallon), but no more. I'd settle for milk at a good price, instead of yarn.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

Same here in Australia never seen any knitting yarn, they have everthing else.How about all Australian knitters bombard Aldi head office with emails We Want Knitting Yarn
fromknit and Sew


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We don't even have an Aldi in Northern Ireland, never mind one that sells yarn


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I don't feel so deprived now as we do have Aldi and they have the best German chocolate ever. Almost as good as if they had yarn.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I agree, I'm green with envy too. No Aldi near here. Hope Lidl get some in soon. Happy for you.


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i envy you aldi in australia does not sell knitting yarns


----------



## abc123 (Oct 12, 2011)

i envy you aldi in australia does not sell knitting yarns


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh..getting my coat on now.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

Only food/grocery items at our Aldi's.


----------



## HthrEdmndsn (Nov 5, 2012)

I popped in on my way past yesteday. (Honest, just happened to walk that way)! Managed to resist the glittery yarn, but did buy a book all about sock knitting, full of advice and lovely patterns I'd never seen before.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

Guess I'll have to ask our local stores..."Why no yarn?"...Their reply will probably be it's cause they sent it all to the stores across the pond...


----------



## Nonan (Mar 27, 2011)

Has anyone in the US found yarn in aldi's?


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

I went to aldis yesterday with my other half and on the wayI kept saying to myself over and over "I am not going to buy any more wool"

Well guess who came out with wool and three books of knitting, too good a bargain to miss, even though trying to destash what I already have.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought the white glitter acrylic and two packs of scarf yarn which come with size 10mm short knitting needles. On pack is pink boucle effect and the other is like purple eyelash with small pompoms. I intend to use the scarf yarn to knit Gypsy Cream's Need A Hug bears. I also bought a kit to knit a monkey for £4.99 which I'll give to my DIL as part of her birthday present as she has just started knitting. Great selection of wool. Irrestible


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

We have Aldi in Australia but no yarn!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

So far I haven't seen any yarn at our stores. Maybe in the future. beautiful colors to add to your stash.
KathyM


----------



## newbiebecky (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice! Enjoy deciding what to make.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I've never seen yarn in our Aldi's either, but hope it is just a matter of time. Price and colors are both great!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

It might show up in my local Aldi's...


----------



## ruthmerial (Sep 26, 2012)

We dont have wool in Aldi here in Australia either. Hope they decide to stock wool and patterns soon. Love Aldi!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

I did the same thing. Was in an Ollie's for the first time ever with a friend. She pointed me to the Yarn Buy Out sign and that was a problem. I need nothing in my stash. Have at least 7 projects lined up with yarn and supplies to do. But found some gorgeous mint green yarn. Shuffled through and found 10 of the same dye lot at $.99 each so just HAD to get them. I see a new short sleeved top in my sister's future. Oh, I am so weak!


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

I too went to Aldi today and indulged.There were not many of the larger balls left.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

MY Aldi doesn't sell yarn, either. THink I mention it to the store manager.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh I love when they have wool at aldi, some of it is great, and u can't beat the price. Although once I bought some black acrylic for a sweater and it pills like crazy, but I guess that could happen to you anywhere.
My husband likes to go there to browse aldis and will text me "wool alert" if they have some.


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Aldi has some darn good bargains on all sorts of things at times - we always check it out when in Aust as they are not in NZ - mores the pity. They would probably give our regular supermarkets a good run for their money!


----------



## knitandshoot (Mar 21, 2011)

Just in Aldi's yesterday, definitely no yarn! I always wish they would stock their shelves identical to the British ones, no such luck!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Just of to Adli's now hope you lot have left something for me !!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

AverilC said:


> I just had to bring some of this home. Didn't really need to expand my stash any further but there you go, when something like this is right there in front of you you've just got to get it - dont you?
> 
> There were some absolutely lovely colours couldn't make up my mind which to have. The lilac aran yarn is a ball of 400gr and cost £4.99 and the double knit yarn in balls of 100gr was the same price. There was also some very pretty baby yarns. The photo makes the red look scarlet but in fact is a very nice cherry colour.


I like your choice of yarn and colors. You can knit for me any day.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Ditto- I also bought 2 balls of the purple coloured aran. In fact I asked a lady at the till who was buying some if she'd used it before and asked her how it washed. She proudly showed me an aran jumper she'd kniited and worn all winter, and it looked good as new despite being washed several times.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I've never seen an Aldi's. I guess they haven't gotten to Kansas yet.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Me too 
My swapper has a book and some yarn on its way to her, along with some other goodies too 


cat2903 said:


> Magsrobby said:
> 
> 
> > I also went to Aldi this morning and spent a wee bit more Thani intended, however some of it is for my swap partner so it's not quite as bad
> ...


----------



## annygranny (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought 2 balls of cream aran, and couldn't resist the grey its a lovely silver grey. might go back tomorrow and see what they have left, if any.I did resist the books though. their wool is very good value, £4.99 for 400grms and it does knit up really well.I like it better than Lidl wool.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Our Aldi's here in the states don't carry yarn and goodies like that. However they do have some nice things they do carry as specials. I have requested they bring in yarn though but they haven't done it yet.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn everyone! Lucky you!


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

If Aldi's here in the states start selling yarn, I will be doomed and penniless. The yarn looks beautiful and irresistible!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

I got there today and got the craft box, wool will have to wait till Monday if its still there.


----------



## Pearlspins (Jan 29, 2013)

Is your aldis a grocery store. I have seen several times that people have gotten yarn there. I do believe ours here in the states have food and a few other items unfortunately ours if the same has never had yarn. Wouldn't that be great if they did.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Well back from Aldi's think some of you got there before me still got Mint Baby wool for new grandchild knits (arriving August) only one pattern book left on socks but had to get it Pattern for socks with penguins on I like, also some red dk for some future project and crafts box as now I need some where to keep my interchangeable needles you lot got me on. There should be a warning sign on KP - feeds obsessions.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Love the wool and must check out our Aldi, we have a new one. However, I love your avatar dog even more!!


AverilC said:


> I just had to bring some of this home. Didn't really need to expand my stash any further but there you go, when something like this is right there in front of you you've just got to get it - dont you?
> 
> There were some absolutely lovely colours couldn't make up my mind which to have. The lilac aran yarn is a ball of 400gr and cost £4.99 and the double knit yarn in balls of 100gr was the same price. There was also some very pretty baby yarns. The photo makes the red look scarlet but in fact is a very nice cherry colour.


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

My yarn resistance is zero. I always say when yarn cries, I just have to take it home and comfort it. LOL.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually).
Best wishes and happy knitting to you all and to those who haven't been to Aldi's yet........................ by advice is to STAY AWAY. It's far too tempting......... or maybe just go and have a peek. NO, stay away, but then you might miss out, so go. No be strong stay away, remember you have been warned.
Hazel
NB: I will not go back.......... Well not today anyway.......... ehmmmmm I wonder if I can get there again tomorrow......... NO, well maybe..................


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually).
> Best wishes and happy knitting to you all and to those who haven't been to Aldi's yet........................ by advice is to STAY AWAY. It's far too tempting......... or maybe just go and have a peek. NO, stay away, but then you might miss out, so go. No be strong stay away, remember you have been warned.
> Hazel
> NB: I will not go back.......... Well not today anyway.......... ehmmmmm I wonder if I can get there again tomorrow......... NO, well maybe..................


That is so funny. 
And what is reslly funny, is you said you are frantically trying to hide £55 worth of stash. I went in to Aldi's on my way home from wrok and bought about £12 worth of stash and was frantically trying to hide it...I've never hidden my stash before...is this the beginning of the end?


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

When I got home from Aldi's yesterday with yarn I started making excuses to my cats. Guilty conscience or what?


----------



## Friederike (Aug 26, 2011)

Great yarns! Lucky you!
Aldi is a discount grocery store in Indiana. Is your Aldi's a yarn shop?

Wow....I want to go to the UK Aldi!!!!


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Aldi is a discount grocery store in the UK too, but sometimes they have extra things - furniture or yarn or painting kits or something - all kinds of things, but you have to know and get there before the good things all go. they also sell plants but seem quite happy to let them die of thirst, which upsets me. It's also stupid to let stock become unsaleable for no reason except laziness.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

inishowen said:


> We don't even have an Aldi in Northern Ireland, never mind one that sells yarn


I thought that Ireland was their next target, so you maybe getting some soon.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

We have an Aldi a few miles away which I have yet to visit. I think NOW IS THE TIME !!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Briegeen said:


> We have an Aldi a few miles away which I have yet to visit. I think NOW IS THE TIME !!!


I only found out there was one nearish me last night, so investigated it on my way home from work today...took a slight detour specially :thumbup:


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Jay50 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear me. I was going to be strong and just buy some Aran..........but the force was toooooooooooo strong. At one point I was surrounded by so many packets of wool, the security men started looking at me in a very suspicious way lol lol. Anyway as I said earlier, the force was toooooooo strong and I am now frantically trying to hide £55.00 worth of stash before the other half gets in from work. Ah well, never mind I did get some fantastic yarn in lots of colours and can't wait to make a start on some of it (eventually).
> ...


Oh dear, and I'm really sorry to tell you this, but...................... once you start hiding your stash, there is no turning back. All I can say is I hope you have some good hiding places lol lol
Best wishes, happy knitting and enjoy
Hazel


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Daisybel said:


> All you ladies with hobby lobby, Joann's, etc, now you know how we feel when you get a good bargain! I am also always amazed at what people find in charity shops "thrift shops" to you, I have never seen yarn or knitting needles in any of the ones I go into here in the UK.


Daisybell you have to ask for knitting needles etc as a lot of the charity shops are not allowed to have the needles out on show! :?:


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

christine 47 said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > We don't even have an Aldi in Northern Ireland, never mind one that sells yarn
> ...


They have it in Southern Ireland, but sadly not in the north yet. We have Lidl, which I think is similar.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

I think you British ladies have a lot more to choose from than we do here in the USA. I've never heard of Aldi's, but will check it out if I ever have the fortune to visit England again.

Nice yarn. I LOVE to find yarn in 400 gr balls! What brand/type is that purple? I just placed an order with Deramores yesterday for some James C. Brett Rustic with Wool Aran. It also comes in 400 gr balls, but I had to pay much more than you did, even though they were having a 15% off sale. I do like the yarn I bought though. It's a lovely tweed, and it's machine washable (acrylic/wool/viscose blend).


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > Jay50 said:
> ...


Lol. It's hidden not too well. Will hide it a bit better next week when I have a little more time... :twisted:


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

auntycarol said:


> Daisybel said:
> 
> 
> > All you ladies with hobby lobby, Joann's, etc, now you know how we feel when you get a good bargain! I am also always amazed at what people find in charity shops "thrift shops" to you, I have never seen yarn or knitting needles in any of the ones I go into here in the UK.
> ...


I never thought of that, I'll ask in future! I wasn't thinking of the needles so much as yarn, though - I've got needles but always need more yarn, don't we all.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great find


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

vershi said:


> I got there today and got the craft box, wool will have to wait till Monday if its still there.


will keep my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Hi Irene, just done my avatar, hadnt had one up to now. This is my last German Shepherd, named Fred. We unfortunately lost him last early December when his heart finally decided it had had enough, he was just 11 years old, so a good age. We still miss him lots of course.


----------



## dizzydinah (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol I sent b/f twice today he got me some baby yarn in pink and blue then went back and got me teal Aran lol and he ain't even asked for the money yet


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Kimmyz, the yarn is not a known brand, it is made in China and if it is anything like that I have had previously, should be good.


Inishowen, Lidl's is just about identical, apparently Lidl's and Aldi's are owned by brothers.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

dizzydinah said:


> Lol I sent b/f twice today he got me some baby yarn in pink and blue then went back and got me teal Aran lol and he ain't even asked for the money yet


Well done Dinah, this B/F sounds like one to keep.


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm fascinated by what yu can Aran and what double knit. And our Aldi's are best known for cheap fruits and veggies. Joan 8060


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> I'm fascinated by what yu can Aran and what double knit. And our Aldi's are best known for cheap fruits and veggies. Joan 8060


Aran is a slightly thicker yarn than DK, but not quite chunky...I think it's equivelant to US worsted.

Our Aldi also sells cheep groceries, fruit veg etc. But sometimes they sell other bits n pieces, as does Lidle


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I think all of us Americans should start a revolution! I have never seen yarn in the Aldi's here in the states! And, it is obvious we cannot allow this to continue!!!!!!
> Revolt ladies and gentlemen!!!!!!


I wonder if any Aldis in the States carry yarn ? I shop at Aldis in Ohio regularly and have NEVER seen yarn for sale....LOVE their food prices and quality though !


----------



## aparade (Jan 24, 2013)

DonnieK said:


> I think all of us Americans should start a revolution! I have never seen yarn in the Aldi's here in the states! And, it is obvious we cannot allow this to continue!!!!!!
> Revolt ladies and gentlemen!!!!!!


I'm in for the revolution! I am so jealous that Aldi doesn't sell yarn in the states. God help us all when they start! :lol:


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

This is only the second time I have seen yarn in our Aldi store. Went yesterday and bought some Aran yarn and after looking at some of the yarn other ladies have bought I may go in tomorrow and see what if any are left


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Daisybel said:


> auntycarol said:
> 
> 
> > Daisybel said:
> ...


Some charity shops do sell wool there is one in Hay in Wye which has a wool section.

probably though people don't like to give away their stash only gets there if someone dies unfortuantely


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Daisybel said:


> auntycarol said:
> 
> 
> > Daisybel said:
> ...


So true! :-D


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

I too have I tried to resist the call of Aldi yarn but only managed to avoid it for one day... I must admit that every other time I have been on "specials day" the yarn has been sold out, so of course this time I had to buy a little because I may miss it next time too.. I told my husband, who was with me, that I would finally knit him an Aran sweater if I purchased the yarn.... He fell for it, so I purchased 6 x 400g balls of Aran and 4 x 400g balls of baby yarn. Not quite sure how he'll look in white baby yarn because I already have plans for the Aran....


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Yummy. Lucious colors


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

me too....Have never seen yarn in this area Aldi's.



Carol J. said:


> I am green with envy.
> 
> Carol J.


----------



## Cannhairdesign (Jan 21, 2013)

The Aldis in the States is a grocery .only


----------



## knitread50 (Jul 5, 2012)

well yes it is "revolting". iwould trade some of the food in our Aldis for yarn!


----------



## marilynruth (Aug 4, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I don't feel so deprived now as we do have Aldi and they have the best German chocolate ever. Almost as good as if they had yarn.


 Ah yes!!!! Aldi chocolate...the best, The dark plain is to die for. As for yarn,we have Aldi in Port Macquarie NSW. relatively a new store...no yarn or wool either. Marilynruth.


----------



## ylostn (Mar 10, 2011)

Well now...Guess where I am going in the morning? I doubt that we have yarn but I am going to check. Like everyone else, I have enough yarn to last a lifetime but you never know!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Wonderful colors... all and the glittery is nice..... We do have other things than just food at our Aldi's but never yarn..... Sigh,,,, Sigh,,,,, Sigh,,,,,


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> joanh8060 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fascinated by what yu can Aran and what double knit. And our Aldi's are best known for cheap fruits and veggies. Joan 8060
> ...


Guess where I'm going today. just to have a quick look see, not to buy of course........................................


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jay50 said:


> lifeline said:
> 
> 
> > joanh8060 said:
> ...


Are you the lady who found the Crystal palace Aldi, if so maybe you were there yesterday when I was...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I was in Aldi today and there is only food and their other special items, but no yarn or books on knitting and crochet. Mind you I went into one I go to on a regular basis and it has alcohol in it now. Only over 18 are allowed into that section and someone told me that if you have a young child with you then you are not allowed to buy alcohol either.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Jay50 said:
> 
> 
> > lifeline said:
> ...


I was there yesterday afternoon. I only had basket, but had so many packets and balls of wool, they kept falling on the floor (one went in front of someone who promptly told me to get another basket). To an outsider, I probably looked like a gremlin at work. I really shouldn't go back and it is snowing now, looks very cold out there, really spent far too much yesterday, but................... oh what the heck, Aldi here I come (I really neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed the glitter lilac wool.... and the knitting sets, perhaps just one more ball of aran........................ oh dear


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Is this in aldis jst now from thurs there is this in the uk if so need to gp and check out x


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Ha!ha! love it.
I will have to have a look in our Aldi.
Just to look!!!!


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

knit and sew said:


> Same here in Australia never seen any knitting yarn, they have everthing else.How about all Australian knitters bombard Aldi head office with emails We Want Knitting Yarn
> fromknit and Sew


I agree.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I don't feel so deprived now as we do have Aldi and they have the best German chocolate ever. Almost as good as if they had yarn.


OMG I've heard SOOO much about Aldi's German chocolate, I am going to give it a try. It will be an "out of the way trip" because Aldi is not really close to me. Anyway it will be worth it for the choccie. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

You wont regret buying the chocolate, it is simply delicious. Am off to the town where my Aldi's is this morning to collect one of our cats from the vets and i'm sure I will have to do a slight detour to see if there is anything left. Wont be driving right past it as I feel it a good idea to use the main roads this morning because of the SNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Frannyward said:


> Sjlegrandma said:
> 
> 
> > I don't feel so deprived now as we do have Aldi and they have the best German chocolate ever. Almost as good as if they had yarn.
> ...


Well worth the trip just stock up big time to make it worthwhile. Then hide it so you don't make yourself sick!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

mmm You're not alone there. Haven't seen yarn at Aldi's here in Australia when I go in. ? Anyone else



DonnieK said:


> I think all of us Americans should start a revolution! I have never seen yarn in the Aldi's here in the states! And, it is obvious we cannot allow this to continue!!!!!!
> Revolt ladies and gentlemen!!!!!!


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I bet the baby yarn will suit him


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I just had to do it. Been back to Aldis for more. Kept thinking of the pink glitter wool I should have got the first time so went back this morning to get it but my hand ( which must have a mind of it's own) also picked up some baby white and 2 more books. I must stay away from temptation in future.


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

The glitter yarn looked lovely but what would I knit with it . Well that is what I kept telling myself and walked away. Now I wish I had bought some as I am sure I could have found A pattern for something to knit


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going to knit something for my 3 year old granddaughter. Not sure what yet but it's pink so she will love it


----------



## tigerfan (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi,I have also been back to Aldi this am for some lovely grey aran yarn.Twice in two days and hubbie took me both times.Mary


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

Aldi this morning still some left - honestly!!!
Gosh, I need a bigger room for my stash.


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

Cannhairdesign said:


> The Aldis in the States is a grocery .only


so we r lucky in uk, aldi got more that just food stuff, so does lidl


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

He He a new jumper is my guess.
You did do well marioli are you sure there is some left lol


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm jealous. We only had the aran and glitter yarn in our Aldi and I want some of that green you've got.Better get to a bigger Aldi, I guess!


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm jealous. We only had the aran and glitter yarn in our Aldi and I want some of that green you've got.Better get to a bigger Aldi, I guess!


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Mariola said:


> Aldi this morning still some left - honestly!!!
> Gosh, I need a bigger room for my stash.


Are you starting your own shop? It is such a bargain isn't it though


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

I guess I'm really lucky, I have two aldis in a 7 mile radius of me (one in Dunstable, one in Leighton Buzzard), and I still only bought two balls of the aran!! I'm beginning to think I should have taken bigger advantage looking at Mariola's stash- well done you


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

at £4.99 per pack one can't complain. I do as much as I can for charity and any new born family/friends babies. Wish I didn't have to work full time so I could knit full time


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mariola said:


> at £4.99 per pack one can't complain. I do as much as I can for charity and any new born family/friends babies. Wish I didn't have to work full time so I could knit full time


Oh I echo that feeling; to knit all day long would be bliss!


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

What kind of Aldi's in your location?? Here is it just a small "box grocery" with off-brands. You have to provide your own sacks, etc. 
Generally a long line of ethnics speaking their own language with carts piled high and only one cashier.


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

And in addition, the shopping center a mile from my house has no hobby stores of any kind. I have to drive 6 to 8 miles for common yarns and all the way mid-town for the LYS!


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh no, I'm here now! What to choose?!


----------



## hampshirerose (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow I have died and gone to heaven what a choice lucky you!!! 
get all of them quick lol


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

Accidentally bought four packs of sparkly yarn and a book...oh dear!


----------



## karchy (Nov 28, 2012)

cat2903 said:


> Oh no, I'm here now! What to choose?!


OMG!! Your Aldi has waaaayyy more than mine did lol.

I actually have to admit I went back this morning to my local Aldi because I remembered for once that it's my dads birthday in a couple of weeks and I have decided to knit him a jumper, my eldest went with me and reminded me that I actually have 3 large balls of grey Aran yarn already so I didn't really need to buy more lol. I did however get a pack of the lilac sparkly yarn as I "forgot" to get some f that colour the other day hehe. I also got another book full of really cute toy patterns  ....

Well I couldn't leave with nothing could I? Lmao

I did notice that all the scarf yarn had all gone, most f the toy kits had gone, most of the baby yarn had gone and about half the Aran had gone as well, they had quite a lot of the sparkly and dk left tho.


----------



## cat2903 (Nov 20, 2012)

Worth a trip to the other end of the country then?!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

cat2903 said:


> Oh no, I'm here now! What to choose?!


How come your Aldi's has more wool than mine, show why ours has run out of everything.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Stop it, right now. No more Aldi wool photos please. I am already green with envy!!!


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

HIP HIP HURRAY for Aldi!!!! Going back tomorrow just in case I've missed some colours lol


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

AverilC said:


> I just had to bring some of this home. Didn't really need to expand my stash any further but there you go, when something like this is right there in front of you you've just got to get it - dont you?
> 
> There were some absolutely lovely colours couldn't make up my mind which to have. The lilac aran yarn is a ball of 400gr and cost £4.99 and the double knit yarn in balls of 100gr was the same price. There was also some very pretty baby yarns. The photo makes the red look scarlet but in fact is a very nice cherry colour.


great find..love the lilac yarn.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> I think all of us Americans should start a revolution! I have never seen yarn in the Aldi's here in the states! And, it is obvious we cannot allow this to continue!!!!!!
> Revolt ladies and gentlemen!!!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Mariola said:


> Aldi this morning still some left - honestly!!!
> Gosh, I need a bigger room for my stash.


I like the bright colours that are available. Just wish we could get some here, but then I would be too late as usual. :XD: :XD:


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I have just finished unravelling a really nice biscuit coloured handknit aran sweater i bought for my dh on ebay fir £12.
If it had fitted him would have kept it but it was far too big.
It is pure machine washeable wool and there must be at least 1.5 kilos of wool.
To buy similar quality pure wool would have cost me about £50. It has taken me a day to unravel it all and skein it all ready for washing. When it has been spun i shall hang the skeins up to dry with a wooden coat hanger hooked onto the bottom of each skein to add a little weight to help take the kinks out.
I am retired so my time is my own and i regard the saving on cost of this yarn well worth the effort and i actually found it quite a satisfying thing to do.


----------



## Nelly 58 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wouldn't it be great to do one of those trolley dashes and just pile it all in


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Nelly 58 said:


> Wouldn't it be great to do one of those trolley dashes and just pile it all in


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mazbeard46 (May 22, 2012)

Some charity shops do have knitting needles set aside and not on display. Always ask the assistant as they may be behind the counter. I have experienced this in many shops. On a wet vacation I needed some and only managed to get some by asking xx happy knitting


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well ladies I succombed to my other half and went to Aldis this morning[10-05] and bought some more yarn. As my partner said buy white I did and now he says he will buy it. Now I feel better still, and it was worth going out in the horrible weather. Now the problem is what to knit.Oh so many lovely patterns.


----------



## Mazbeard46 (May 22, 2012)

Brilliant wool in Aldi, bought some pattern books yesterday, some great oy projects to use up some oddments , can't wait to sit down later and get started, more bits and bobs for7 month grandson !!


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I have brought loads and it knits and washes lovely. I was going to go and get some today but it's so cold and snowy outside and I can honestly say I don't really need anymore at the moment. I have so much here to knit up first.


----------



## sarah66 (Sep 26, 2011)

Just been sent out to get some DIY stuff for my OH, and took a little detour to get another ball of the purple aran ("just in case" the 2 I bought the other day isn't enough for a project!!), a toy pattern book, and a penguin kit- just too cute to resist :roll:


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

I went back too just in case they had some more colours I might have missed, and a good job too. As I came to the checkout I realised I haven't got my debit card in my purse. The only place I shopped yesterday was Aldi so I must have left it in the machine - and behold it was in the till safe among plenty other forgotten cards- phew what a relief... as you can imagine. Glad I went back as I don't use my debit often so it would be a while till I would notice it missing. So the lesson - buy wool and then go back and but more!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I love the lilac! I can never resist yarns either and especially all the gorgeous new colors!


----------



## Nannawendy (Oct 1, 2012)

My thanks to AverilC and Magsrobby for posting. I would have missed out this time as I didn't go to Aldi last weekend. I have bought wool from them since I took up knitting again for my first grandchild born in June 2011. I knitted a lot of white and pastel green, before he was born, and when they had the next lot of wool a few months later, I bought blue, and also the random blue. 
I have also bought DK and Aran in the past. I've just been and added to my stash - Teal Aran, and the two blues DK, also the pattern books that Magsrobby had in her photo, more white baby wool and a ball of pink, guess what I'm hoping for with grandchild number two due in the Autumn. All the garments I've made have washed and worn well. 
Some one asked for pictures of a garment made in this wool, I'll try and download a picky of a cardigan I made for Thomas in the Aran yarn, I'm doing him a hoodie jumper at the moment for his holiday.
Enjoy your knitting and well done Aldi.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Nannawendy said:


> My thanks to AverilC and Magsrobby for posting. I would have missed out this time as I didn't go to Aldi last weekend. I have bought wool from them since I took up knitting again for my first grandchild born in June 2011. I knitted a lot of white and pastel green, before he was born, and when they had the next lot of wool a few months later, I bought blue, and also the random blue.
> I have also bought DK and Aran in the past. I've just been and added to my stash - Teal Aran, and the two blues DK, also the pattern books that Magsrobby had in her photo, more white baby wool and a ball of pink, guess what I'm hoping for with grandchild number two due in the Autumn. All the garments I've made have washed and worn well.
> Some one asked for pictures of a garment made in this wool, I'll try and download a picky of a cardigan I made for Thomas in the Aran yarn, I'm doing him a hoodie jumper at the moment for his holiday.
> Enjoy your knitting and well done Aldi.


That is a lovely cardi...a real lads yarn :thumbup:


----------



## shirley323759 (Apr 3, 2011)

This is hilarious. Are we all addicted ? I guess the answer is yes. I also went to Aldis, bought the grey Aran,white baby, white sparkle, and the red . also bought a lovely scarf yarn. Now thats all i need is TIME TO KNIT.


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Went to another Aldi store today, (we have two close, one 10 miles one direction and the other 10 miles in the other direction) Was so glad I did, bought another 400gr of the lovely cherry red as i want to make an aran pattern and the one I want to make needs 1100gr. Also couldn't resist buying some of the teal aran. Husband is away so dont have to rush to hide this in my stash, can look at it for a couple of days.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I am so pleased that all you knitters in England have a great stash of Aldi yarn to knit with while you are snowed in. Not jealous any more, even though Aldi here don't have yarn at least we can get out and about. Tomorrow is going to be 32c very unseasonable weather then we have some much needed rain coming. Happy knitting.


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh lucky you lot. I have no idea where my nearest Aldi might be. Not even sure there is one in Somerset


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Hope our Aldi here in Australia gets some of this in.


----------



## christine 47 (Oct 7, 2011)

sandys217 said:


> Oh lucky you lot. I have no idea where my nearest Aldi might be. Not even sure there is one in Somerset


Google Aldi Somerset and you will get a list of the ones in Somerset and around.


----------



## sandys217 (Dec 16, 2012)

will do


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Aldi need to give KPers some extra discount for all the free advertising. My husband is taking an elderly man shopping there tomorrow, but I wonder if there will be any left!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I need help looking for some Aldi yarn. Here is a link to my request http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-210406-1.html


----------

